# Parts for old faucets?



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Where can I find parts for this??

this heater was installed in the late 50's, there still using it :thumbsup:

























this is a pict of the "servants" toilet in the basement


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

wow can you say old again!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Is that an American Standard?


----------



## dansinbare (Oct 9, 2009)

im in the wash.dc area and a lot of times i feel like in on a archaeological dig.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a crane faucet, someone will correct me if I'm wrong, as for the popup, good luck on that. don't think that make that one anymore. 

You could check with a salvage yard, or contact the manufacturer of that product.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Is that an American Standard?


I would say that is American Standard with barrels instead of seats.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I would say that is American Standard with barrels instead of seats.


There you go, I stand corrected, not that I cleaned my glasses off. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Their website is not that great but they specialize in obsolete parts. They have been around forever. Send them a picture and they may have it.

http://tetersfaucetparts.com/id2.html

They need some serious help with that website.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That Ruud heater is still kicking because the tank is made out of solid monel. There is an advertisement for them in a 1940's copy of Life magazine. A solid monel 50 gallon tank would probably set ya back 3000.00$ today.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sell them a new PO assembly. Take that heater out and straight to the scrap yard. i beileve Flyn Brain, made a post about how much copper was in one of those old Ruud Monel heaters.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I would say that is American Standard with barrels instead of seats.


Looks like Re-Nu to me also...:thumbup:

Parts?
http://nyrpcorp.com/

If they don't have it they can make it for a price of course....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree its american standard with barrels. The pop up drain rod connection should have had a spring in it. Some parts are available for the pop ups but you could replace it with any pop up but beware those older pop-ups had a slightly larger flange than most new pop ups....so the new one may not cover were the old one was. Crane made a stopper alot like the one in your pic also but thats not crane.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I ran into one of those old Rudd water heaters up here and it was mint. Wish I took a picture. It was installed 1954 by her husband. still running like a champ.
I was giving it a good look over old woman asked does it needs replacing? Not today. They don't build them like that anymore. :no:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

dansinbare said:


> im in the wash.dc area and a lot of times i feel like in on a archaeological dig.



I feel ya !! D.C ,,, Arl ,, Old Town ,,, Back before horses were invented !!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Good thing about old fixtures.. Can you fix it?? Nope need to replace the whole thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

here ya go.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Is that some of your work*

Thats nice...

is that some of your work or just somethign you stumbled across??:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.cometplumbing.com/

these guys are great. small shop that focuses on faucet and fixture repair parts.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I took that pic back in the summer and have posted it before. I was replacing the toilet and snapped that pic. About 2 weeks ago I replaced the wshers on the faucet and its the same faucet thats in greenplumbers picture. It has the barrels. I can get you parts green of you want..infact I have the barrels in stock. if you need drain parts I can check with a local guy here for you also. let me know if you need assistance. I get good prices too.
I also sold a pair of those faucet handles on ebay for 20.00...they were used and in great shape. Factory originals. I've made a few thousand off toilet tank lids too. I was selling american standard 4049 lids for 90.00 each.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

How do you get piss stains under the lav?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kissler out of NJ is a great resource for hard to find parts if you have a supply house that deals with them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wish I saw this a year ago. Supply house counterman sold me a huge box of outdated faucet stems, washers, valves, pop ups. I will see if I can find them when I get back home. IF my wife did not find them first and take them to the junk yard!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I also sold a pair of those faucet handles on ebay for 20.00...they were used and in great shape. Factory originals. I've made a few thousand off toilet tank lids too. I was selling american standard 4049 lids for 90.00 each.


We have over 3,000 lids from various makers and we sure as heck wouldn't sell one for less

I am sure some oen will corrrect me, aren't the depth of new pop ups to shallow?

Bathroom Machineries has pop ups for the Crane integral sinks and i thought they were also producing ones for American Standard.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> We have over 3,000 lids from various makers and we sure as heck wouldn't sell one for less
> 
> I am sure some oen will corrrect me, aren't the depth of new pop ups to shallow?
> 
> Bathroom Machineries has pop ups for the Crane integral sinks and i thought they were also producing ones for American Standard.


 I've installed Delta's all metal pop-ups on those older american standard sinks and crane but you are correct for most pop-ups they are too short and you ant get the top and bottom to screw together. Other pop ups could work but not the cheapies. American standard makes an all metal pop up that is comparable to delta's...its a great pop up and have installed atleast 70 or 80 of them with out fail. They were new old stock and all chromed brass with a heavy top flange.


----------

